
Jack Dorsey just bought another 574,002 shares of Twitter - doener
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1418091/000143774917007479/xslF345X03/rdgdoc.xml
======
doener
Now he owns 1 million shares:

[https://twitter.com/jack/status/858058486730465280](https://twitter.com/jack/status/858058486730465280)

